# Suche Biker nähe Karlsruhe



## SLXDriver (7. Juni 2010)

Hallo liebe Bikecommunity,
Ich fahre seit einigen Jahren Dirt-Bike und habe leider nicht mehr  wirklich weitergemacht zu fahren, weil ich einfach nicht weiß wo und mit  wem... Meine Kollegen sind eher so alle anti-Fahrrad^^. Ich dachte ich  versuchs ma hier 

Also ich bin 17 Jahre alt und komme aus Ettlingen (nähe Karlsruhe).
Ich wollte einfach ma fragen ob es irgendwelche Biker gibt die hier in  der Umgebung mäßig Trails/DH oda sowas in der Richtung fahren und mich  ma mitnehmen würden, da mich das brennend interessiert. 

(ich versteh mich auch sehr gut mit älteren^^ also 30 jährigen oder so)

würd mich freuen wenn einer Antworten würde

gruß 

SLX

(so jetzt in das Forum hier verschoben, sorry hatte das hier nicht gefunden)


----------



## Eike. (7. Juni 2010)

Dann hier auch nochmal willkommen. Schau am besten regelmäßig in diesen Thread da werden die Touren in der Karlsruher Gegend ausgeschrieben. Wenn du dich mal selber auf die Suche nach Trails machen willst hast du den Wattkopf ja direkt vor der Haustür. Da gibt es für den Anfang schon einiges.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## black soul (7. Juni 2010)

> (ich versteh mich auch sehr gut mit älteren^^ also 30 jährigen oder so)



da sag ich jetzt mal lieber gar nix dazu

mit  "älteren, 30 oder so" eike wie alt bist du jetzt nochmal ?


----------



## Heili (7. Juni 2010)

Können und gerne mal treffen. Wenn de willst zeig ich dir mal den Wattkopf ;-)
Was für en Rad fährste denn?


----------



## Saci (7. Juni 2010)

Ich wär auch für ne runde zu ahben - hochzus wird ebi mri aber geschoben  - würd mich au mal aufe BMX-bahn oder "dual-strecke" in Ettlingen begeben - am einfachsten ma mein foto album anguggen ob das so in deine richtung geht und dann im cq adden oder so ^^


----------



## SLXDriver (7. Juni 2010)

Cool danke für die Antworten

Ich fahre immoment nen Decathlon Rockrider 8.2 ^^ Ich habe aber vor hier aus dem Marktplatz mir was neues zu kaufen, davor muss ich aber erstmal mein Notebook loswerden :/ ^^

icq könnt ihr mich gerne adden, weil ich eure nummern nicht weiß^^

257156276

ich bin ma 7 Hills in Ettlingen gefahren^^ und ich brauch mehr 

gruß


----------



## Eike. (7. Juni 2010)

black soul schrieb:


> da sag ich jetzt mal lieber gar nix dazu
> 
> mit  "älteren, 30 oder so" eike wie alt bist du jetzt nochmal ?



Noch nicht ganz


----------



## LittleBoomer (8. Juni 2010)

In Ettlingen am Antioniusheim (oder wie das heißt) gibts ja jetzt ne Dirt-Bahn.


----------



## b-o (8. Juni 2010)

LittleBoomer schrieb:


> In Ettlingen am Antioniusheim (oder wie das heißt) gibts ja jetzt ne Dirt-Bahn.



gibts da weitere infos dazu?
wer hat die erbaut?
wann und wie nutzbar?


----------



## SLXDriver (8. Juni 2010)

Da kann ich sogar helfen 

Augustinusheim

Muss man sich eigentlich anscheinend anmelden, jedoch kann man auch einfach so drauf hab ich mir sagen lassen, ich war noch nie da würde aber sehr gerne ma hin, wenn jemand lust hat, könnten wir ja zu 2t oder noch mehrere mal da hingehen 

http://www.bikepark-ettlingen.de/?Ein_MTB-Parcours_im_St._Augustinusheim

würde mich freuen wenn ma einer mit mir hingeht ^^

gruß


----------



## b-o (8. Juni 2010)

danke!
wer ich mal vorbeischauen die tage... die brauchen unbedingt nen fotografen ... das was auf der page ist ist ja mal... nicht so sonderlich,... vllt sind die ja offen wenn ich denen was anbiete...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Saci (8. Juni 2010)

ich hab am EW au viell. vor hinzugehn - s neue radl testen  .. werds vorher hier ankündigen


----------



## SLXDriver (8. Juni 2010)

Hey,
Kein problem, wenn du dich meldest komm ich gerne mit 

gruß


----------



## Exxes (9. Juni 2010)

würde mich direkt da anschließen ^^


----------



## Saci (14. Juni 2010)

bei mir hats am WE leider nich geklappt - habs radl direkt in Wildbad getestet.. würd aber viell. unter der woche abends mal da nach ettlingen gehn.. is aber nixhts um dort länger zu bleiben - finde ich, nach 20 mins biste klapp und macht kein spaß mehr, so wars zumindets bei meinem letzten besuch ^^


----------



## KA-Biker (15. Juni 2010)

@saci : puuussy....


----------



## Exxes (15. Juni 2010)

KA-Biker schrieb:


> @saci : puuussy....






platten reifen geflickt  ?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Saci (15. Juni 2010)

tz.. patrick- warst du schonmal daa?? ^^ ;p - ich finds einfach recht langweilig^^ - muss halt doch ma aufd bmx bahn gehn.. die tage


----------



## DIRK SAYS (16. Juni 2010)

Saci schrieb:


> - muss halt doch ma aufd bmx bahn gehn.. die tage



Wenn Du das unter der Woche mal Abends machst und mit etwas Vorlauf ankündigst würde ich auch kommen. Hab ein HT für das es mir etwas an Strecken mangelt.


----------



## Saci (19. Juni 2010)

ich würd heut mittag ab 2 mitm patrick (KA-Biker) dort ma vorbeischaun, falls sich jemand anschließen will - nur zu


----------



## Roxy_Rafa (3. Juli 2010)

Hi Leute, wie issen der Park, gibt's einen gescheiten Pumptrack, oder nur Tables und so? 

Grüßle


----------



## KA-Biker (4. Juli 2010)

Roxy_Rafa schrieb:


> Ort: Cala Ratjada, Mallorca bzw. über den Sommer in Karlsruhe und im Winter in Maspalomas, Gran Canaria
> Bike: yt Noton Specialized Stumpjumper Ghost Miss Hardtail


 
Bist du schon Rentner oder warum biste im Winter in Spanien??..

Am besten du fährst mal nach Grötzingen würde ich sagen. Ist eine gepflegte Pumptrackanlage. Wird von dem Radverein der dort ansäßig ist verwaltet. Es kann aber jeder dort fahren.


Gruß
PAtrick


----------



## Roxy_Rafa (4. Juli 2010)

KA-Biker schrieb:


> Bist du schon Rentner oder warum biste im Winter in Spanien??..
> 
> Am besten du fährst mal nach Grötzingen würde ich sagen. Ist eine gepflegte Pumptrackanlage. Wird von dem Radverein der dort ansäßig ist verwaltet. Es kann aber jeder dort fahren.
> 
> ...



Neeee, ne, bin noch knackige 25  Es gibt glaube ich kein Land, wo das schon als Rentner gilt... 

Arbeite auf Mallorca und Gran Canaria als MTB-Guide, aber im Sommer ist keine Saison, also bin ich in Deutschland. 

Wo genau ist der Pumptrack in Grötzingen, gibt es einen Link/eine Homepage? 

Danke schon mal!


----------



## KA-Biker (4. Juli 2010)

Bruchwaldstraße 4.
Dort unmittelbar in der nähe ist auch der Pflanzen-Mauck falls du den kennst.


----------



## Saci (4. Juli 2010)

Heut nachmittag/abend jemand lust auf strommasten? .. wür mitm auto kommen - könnte man sich also oben oder unten treffen - es wird hochzus geschoben! ^^ - am besten über icq anlabern

EDIT SAGT: hat sich erledigt - hier (Karlsbad) wirds grad rabenschwarz und man hörts schon donnern -.- .. evtl. heut abend, wenns vorbei is..


----------



## ms06-rider (4. Juli 2010)

Moin, grad zufällig hier drauf gestoßen, und wenn hier schon n paar davon labern - bin auch aus Karlsruhe, im Herbst zugezogen, fast 20 Jahre alt ^^, kenn hier auch noch nichts und fahre meisten in Bad Wildbad, wäre jedoch sehr cool,  hier auch n paar Trails zu kennen, für kurze Runden unter der Woche, oder am Wochenende wenn ich mal nicht so viel Zeit habe. 
@ Saci: Das mit dem hochzus schieben ist mir schonmal sehr sympatisch . Wir wollten heut eigentlich noch Theo (Theoretische Physik) Blätter rechnen, aber wenn das nichts wird und du doch gehen solltest sag Bescheid - und sag mir wo des is  - dann geh ich vielleicht doch mit. Hätte ma wieder Lust zu biken, war schon ewig nimmer (seit gestern^^)
Btw: Gibts hier auch iwas wo man n bissi droppen kann. In Wiba gibts zwar n bissi was, aber ich hätte mal wieder Lust n bissi mehr zu droppen ^^. Am besten ab 2 m aufwärts


----------



## Saci (4. Juli 2010)

hi ms06-rider - also der regen bzw. das gewitter war doch schwächer als erwartet, d.h. ich würd später auf jeden fall ne runde drehen wollen.

treffpunkte gibts 2 möglichkeiten : 

1. oben in grünwettersbach beim Funkturm/wildschweingehege
oder 
2. unten - hedwigsquelle - parken tut man am besten am parkplatz kaisereiche (sind dann knapp 1,2 km zur hedwigsquelle) oder man parkt auf nem nicht ganz legalen (?) parkplatz an der B3 - unterhalb des hedwigshofes..

http://maps.google.de/maps?f=q&sour...56059,8.440762&spn=0.007778,0.024719&t=h&z=16
*Hedwigsquelle*

zum thema drops - aufm SM selbst gibts bis auf 4 kleine drops nichts dergleichen..
und auch sonst weiß ich grad nich wos in KA iwelchen spots hat die sowas hergeben - selbst unser roadgap hier im ort kommt nicht an deine 2m ..( ca. 1,70 hoch und 6m lang..)


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ms06-rider (4. Juli 2010)

Moin,

hast ne PM 

Des mit den Drops ist schade , aber was solls. 1,7x 6 klingt stark nach nem Kicker...


----------



## Saci (4. Juli 2010)

ja, is echt mehr nen kicker:






war stark vorhin - muss unbewdingt wiederholt werden


----------



## ms06-rider (4. Juli 2010)

Bin gern wieder zu ner Feierabendrunde dabei  Werd die nächsten Wochen vermutlich ab un an abends da sein, damit ich eben n bissi biken kann obwohl ich auf die Klausuren lern ...
Die Landung von dem Drop bei der Quelle muss dringend ma verbessert werden dann kann man den richtig schön hoch springen


----------



## SLXDriver (5. Juli 2010)

Hey,
ich meld mich ma wieder hier 

Wann würde jemand jetzt mit aufn Bikepark ettlingen gehen?


gruß


----------



## SLXDriver (5. Juli 2010)

Saci, geiles pic, genau sowas will ich auch machen <3


----------



## DIRK SAYS (5. Juli 2010)

Schönes BigHit.


----------



## Saci (5. Juli 2010)

der Sprung steht in Karlsbad - Langensteinbach - einfach ne PM und du kannst vorbeikommen bzw. wir machn nen "termin" aus - leider steht der Rest der gebauten sachen nimmer -.- 

Bikepark Ettlingen werd ich die tage mal hingehn - nachdems mir egstern aufm Wattkopf oder iwa das HR so zerdellt hat das die Felde gerissen ist.. deshalb wird jetzt häufiger das SX genutzt - wobei es sich heuet aufm Strommasten auch "relativ" gut geschlagen hat^^

http://fstatic1.mtb-news.de/img/photos/2/9/3/5/6/_/large/CIMG4599.JPG  ^^


----------



## SLXDriver (6. Juli 2010)

Strommasten war ich auch gestern jetzt bin ich bissl zerschnitten von meinen kettenblättern und den Gazen Dornen da -.- 
jop wär echt mal cool ich Schrein heut Abend dir ma ne pm danke  am besten ich oda du aßest mich mal im icq das wär das einfachste denk ich 


Pm kommt nqchher 

Gruß


----------

